# Middle Fork Cat Tube Choice



## matherton (Jul 10, 2018)

I am floating MFS for first time in late Aug from Indian Creek and trying to decide between my 2 sets of 16' cataraft tubes, either Aire Jag (24") or NRS Kodiak Cat (28"). I will be hauling 2 passengers plus gear for 7 days. Any input on Kodiak hauling capacity vs Jag maneuverability from other cat owners?


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Biggest tubes you got at low water fo sho 1000% with that load, at least you will be flying to Indian which will somewhat mitigate the pain, but ensure you miss the best part of the river. But if you have to haul 2 passengers and all that gear, you don't have any other option. Even with 16' big tubes flying to Indian, with that load you should have some serious entertainment. Is this a 1 boat trip, any reason you have to carry so much crap and peeps?
If it was me and I had to haul 2 passengers plus all the gear at low water from Indian and only owned 16' catarafts, I would rent a 16' NRS raft and pack as light as possible. It should be entertaining getting a 16' cat frame in a plane, which will be the least of your worries. keep in mind I have a 16' cat. 

Keep in mind, we will be launching Sept 3 at boundary with no doubt somewhat lower flows than you will have (baring a rain storm), we will have a super duper fun time, and there won't be any cats among us. Keep in mind, a few years ago, we observed a guy in mid august rowing a 16' cat with 2 passengers on their first MF salmon trip with all the gear and they were having their asses handed to them. Keep in mind, the only guy on our trip in mid-august rowing a sporty cat with 1 person got stuck more than all the rest us, especially those of us rowing bigger rafts with passengers and more gear. The guy rowing the cat was also highly experienced. with prior MF Salmon experience, yet some of us in rafts with no prior experience got stuck less. There is a reason for this and it has to do with momentum, draft, and the force of the water pushing the back of the raft that has more surface area compared to a cat at low water sliming over rocks. You might think that Fred Flynstoning is an advantage but in reality it is not. Furthermore, the practice of letting a lot of air out of the tubes to slime over the rocks works a lot better in a raft than a cat, because the stiffness of cataraft tubes are so much more integral to the boat holding together than on a raft, especially if you don't have a 1 piece cat frame, you can't run a cat as soft as a raft.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Maneuverability should not be a big issue below Indian Creek. Keep your tubes softer than you think they should be.


----------



## Buddha09 (May 15, 2014)

I too would recommend running a raft if possible. Those cat tubes sure know how to catch rocks and pivot. I love my 16 foot cat for big deep water but not so much for technical boulder strewn rivers. Still, if you can’t run a raft by all means go. It’s the Midfle Fork!


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, agree, below Indian Creek, it's pretty straight forward for any rig to fit down at lower flows for a competent rower. Up above, still possible but a more challenging story.

Only rapid that's a fair amount of low water maneuvering but of little consequence is Haystack Rapid. If you get stuck, it's just grunt work not a epic wrapped rig at low water. I'm sure some gaper here managed it somehow though so just my opinion.


----------



## matherton (Jul 10, 2018)

Thanks all for the input, sounds like big tubes for sure but probably a raft cuz I am part of a group of 14 and will be rowing 2-3 people and gear.


----------



## keithh2o (Jan 27, 2009)

Definitely run it with the bigger tubes. We ran it 2 years ago late August - from Boundary Creek. My CAT is 18' with 28" tubes. The first day and a half (until Pistol Creek) were about a 50/50 mix of floating/dragging - but worth it. It got slightly better below Pistol Creek. With the water even lower expect to do a lot of dragging - and the people above are correct, if possible run a round boat too - the draft a lot less water - the round boats on our trip fared much much better than the cats.


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

Run low pressure tubes (1.25-1.5 psi) and 303 the shit out of the bottom. Makes a massive difference "sliming" over rocks instead of bouncing off a nothing rock at the top of a narrow slot and then pinballing into a pin/wrap.

Bring 4 oars and an extra blade. Oar and blade damage seems to happen alot at love water.



Sent from my XT1585 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## JustKip (Dec 26, 2009)

You're carrying 2 passengers. Are neither of them qualified to row your other cat? If you could split up that weight...


----------



## gitdown (Jul 6, 2011)

I would take the NRS and keep the tubes low as stated. You have been given some good advice. I don't know where you are flying from into Indian Creek but I would try to talk to some commercial outfitters to give you advice on what to watch out for, since they are going down the river sometimes a couple of launches a week and are really pretty friendly people that can help you. If you are not familiar with the river there are places that the river splits into different channels and if you don't know which channel to go down you can end up in a rock garden . I would also take some paddle oars to have your two passengers help you paddle to get momentum in some of the areas or help you around rocks. I would also strongly suggest that you have your heavy items such as your cooler or any food that you are not using the first couple or days dropped off at Thomas Creek Air Strip either with the plane that takes you in or make another drop. Go as light as you can. I have floated the MF since 1963 and each time is a little different. If you are going 7 days plan on your first few days not to float too far , take your time and enjoy the river. I would leave ovens and heavy cooking stuff at home . I also take YETI type coolers that allow you to keep your ice weight down. If you are not familiar where to get drinking water have a good filtration system. I have seen the water shut off at Indian Creek sometimes. If you decide to rent a raft instead of the Cat you can get one at Blackadar in Salmon. When I first started going down the MF I think I took half of my garage and now I cut down a lot. You can buy MRE's from ebay and eat them the first couple of days and fly in most of the drinks and food into Thomas Creek landing strip . Hope you have a great time and be sure and post a trip report when you get off the river.


----------

